

Inside Tesla Motors roboticized factory (video) - MikeCapone
http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/inside-tesla-060512

======
samstave
I'd be surprised if they do not end up buying the Solyndra building.

Tesla is an amazing company (well, Elon Musk is, more so) - but how is this
factory different from the robot factories of japan/other auto makers? Japan
has been using robots forever - how does this differ... is it 100% automated
auto making?

Its crazy to think that at Tesla, they were, a few days ago, a regular
company... now - their founder is the first private citizen to have built,
launched and docked a module with the ISS and have it safely return to earth.
Pretty damn cool.

